# Knee pain from running???



## BearLovesLuna (Aug 26, 2012)

Stopped running about July 1, switched over to riding for a bit of the summer to give my body a break- usually ride pretty hard, hills, avg 16-19mph depending on the day and the goal-

Decided to run this morning, just to keep some of the muscles and joints used to that, and after about 1.5 miles, I started developing a pain in the knee. It is on the outside, kind of center outside. Got so bad I had to walk (and I don't quit easily, but know when to stop in order to not do something stupid that takes weeks to recover from).

Question is, does anyone have any insight into this? Is that somewhat common? The physiological differences between running and riding- if I took 6-7 weeks and didn't run but instead rode a ton, then throw a run in there suddenly, are there explanations for this?

Kinda worried, even hard to walk now after about 50 yards. No pain when I start, gets worse progressively.


----------



## BearLovesLuna (Aug 26, 2012)

To clarify further if I am able (not sure how to describe it)- I don't know if this is an IT band thing, or not, but the pain is where I would assume the band connects, or near the end. Seems as thought the pain is below the joint, and maybe a tiny bit in front of the IT, somewhat between the kneecap and the IT attachment.


----------

